# My 55 assorted tank



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

Im new... thought i post a FTS of my 55

Tank includes a Jack Dempsey, Green Terror, Yellow Lab, Unknown American Cichlid 2X, Columbian Shark Catfish and a Pleco.

I know Im gonna get it for the aforementioned tank mates...










Let me know what you think


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

there is alot going on in that tank!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

AquaReefer said:


> know Im gonna get it for the aforementioned tank mates...


So why not switch it up and make the tank more appropriate for your favorite regional species then? Not hard to return a fish or 3. Usually you'll get some credit back and you could put it to another fish from said region.


----------



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

klumsyninja said:


> AquaReefer said:
> 
> 
> > know Im gonna get it for the aforementioned tank mates...
> ...


B/C i like my fish... there my buddies :fish:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

if you really did _like them_ you'd give them appropriate homes.

(My first cichlid was a yellow lab given to me by a neighbor, I put him in my 20 comunity tank. I liked him so much I went out and got him a propper home. A 55G tank and 8 more Lacbs and some Cyno friends to play with. I keep the levels to their preference and the decor close to that of their homes. I did that because I _liked my fish_. He was my buddy.)

Just my experience.



AquaReefer said:


> I know Im gonna get it for the aforementioned tank mates...


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

AquaReefer said:


> klumsyninja said:
> 
> 
> > AquaReefer said:
> ...


Your buddies are probably going to kill each other when they hit maturity, then you will have a wet pet tank with only one fish. Bummer for your buddies.

I do like your tank tho, it looks cool.


----------



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> AquaReefer said:
> 
> 
> > klumsyninja said:
> ...


I know, the jack was my fist cichlid b4 i knew any better.... pretty soon it will be his tank :thumb:


----------



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

klumsyninja said:


> if you really did _like them_ you'd give them appropriate homes.
> 
> (My first cichlid was a yellow lab given to me by a neighbor, I put him in my 20 comunity tank. I liked him so much I went out and got him a propper home. A 55G tank and 8 more Lacbs and some Cyno friends to play with. I keep the levels to their preference and the decor close to that of their homes. I did that because I _liked my fish_. He was my buddy.)
> 
> ...


Obsessed much? :lol: RELAX... this is supposed to be FUN :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

AquaReefer said:


> Let me know what you think


Your the one who asked for it...

.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Most lfs fish are tank raised and can adapt to any environment. While it might be better to keep fish exclusively in the correct environment, it can work out very well if not. It kills me how upset people get over this. How many of you with dogs have a pack(3-7) and feed live so they can hunt and chase down their food like a natural environment? How many people have multiple cats when they are solitary by nature yet usually have to live in multi-cat homes. If your fish are healthy and active, more power to you. I do agree that the 55 is too small for both a JD and GT when mature and your columbian shark will need brackish water at maturity for the sake of its health.

Tank looks great and sorry for the rant.


----------



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

clgkag said:


> Most lfs fish are tank raised and can adapt to any environment. While it might be better to keep fish exclusively in the correct environment, it can work out very well if not. It kills me how upset people get over this. How many of you with dogs have a pack(3-7) and feed live so they can hunt and chase down their food like a natural environment? How many people have multiple cats when they are solitary by nature yet usually have to live in multi-cat homes. If your fish are healthy and active, more power to you. I do agree that the 55 is too small for both a JD and GT when mature and your columbian shark will need brackish water at maturity for the sake of its health.
> 
> Tank looks great and sorry for the rant.


Thank you =D>


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

When you post and people give you good advice you shouldnt get upset about it. They just dont sugar coat it and put a cherry on top. :wink:

Your tank does look nice . . . its just not for the fish you have in there.


----------



## AquaReefer (Feb 1, 2009)

Desi<3 said:


> When you post and people give you good advice you shouldnt get upset about it. They just dont sugar coat it and put a cherry on top. :wink:
> 
> Your tank does look nice . . . its just not for the fish you have in there.


Thanks... :thumb:

I appreciate any advice, sugar coated or not... i did not appreciate the condescending tone.



klumsyninja said:


> if you really did _like them_ you'd give them appropriate homes.
> 
> ... I _liked my fish_...
> 
> ...


----------

